# Modern Arnis Seminar in Dallas



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 26, 2002)

I'll be teaching in Dallas in July. Here is the information.

To my fellow martial artists,

Please mark your calendar to below event. I have invited Datu Tim Hartman of World Modern Arnis Alliance to conduct a four seminar at the school. Please see below for more information. Flyer is posted on website at ARNISDELEON.com.



What:               MODERN ARNIS SEMINAR



When:               July 13, 2002 (Saturday), 1  5PM



Where:              Garland Martial Arts Center (International Arnis de Leon Federation  IADLF) headquarter

107 N. First Street, Ste., B
Garland, Texas 75040
(972) 494-1663

 Seminar Fee:     $60, if paid before June 22 (June 22 and after is $80), spectators $10



Notes: Certificate of Participation will be awarded. Arnis sticks, training knives, T-shirts,

patches can be purchased at the center. Space is limited, so please register ahead to save your spot. No video recording please.



Who can attend:        Adults and teenagers. No previous martial arts training necessary.

All Martial art styles are welcome.



Registration

and Information: Please send form below with check,

payable to Garland Martial Arts center at address shown above.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2002)

Can you tell us anything about how Mr. de Leon's system differs from Modern Arnis?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 28, 2002)

Don't know yet. Hopefully I'll get some time to do some training on the side.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 4, 2002)

Due to a family emergency the Dallas seminar will be postponed until August 17th, 2002. The info is as follows. 

When:		August 17, 2002  (Saturday) 1  5PM
		4 hours seminar

Where:		Garland Martial Arts center
		107 First Street, Ste. B
		Garland, Texas 75040

Seminar Fee:	$60, if paid before August 3, 
                                (August 3 and after $80), spectators $10,
		Certificate of Participation will be awarded

Registration and Information:	Please send form with payment (check or money order) below and make payable to:
	Garland Martial Arts Center
(International Arnis de Leon Federation  IADLF) headquarter
	107 N. First Street, Ste. B		                         
	Garland, Texas 75040		


	Tel. (972) 494-1663
Website:  www.ARNISDELEON.com
                E-mail:IADLF@aol.com
:asian:


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Aug 6, 2002)

Mr. Hartman are you still planning to teach at the Dallas Seminar next weekend (Aug. 17)?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 6, 2002)

Yes I am. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 14, 2002)

I'll be in Dallas this weekend. Hope to see some of our MT members there!:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 19, 2002)

Just got back from Dallas. I had a blast. I got to see some old and new faces. 

I'm proud to announce that GM De Leon and I will be teaching a joint seminar on March 15th in the Dallas area. More to follow, time for sleep.

Tim :asian:


----------

